# Looking for a good drywaller....



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Found one. Thanks!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there a way for me to remove this thread?


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

when you edit post, just click "Go Advanced" and select "close thread"


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, wicky_w. I tried to follow your directions, but couldn't find "close thread" after I went to "advanced." The strange thing is, I remember being able to close my posts in the past, but it's been a long time since I was very active and I seem to have forgotten my way around. Where is the "close thread" button?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it is below and to the left, when you Reply to Thread. I may be wrong.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, TomC. I'll give that a try.



TomC said:


> I think it is below and to the left, when you Reply to Thread. I may be wrong.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm. It doesn't seem to be there for me. Perhaps I have to update my account or something.



TomC said:


> I think it is below and to the left, when you Reply to Thread. I may be wrong.


----------

